# DIY: MKVI/6 Jetta GLI Antenna Removal



## Ladder (Apr 10, 2013)

So it seems there are no real DIYs out there for removing the sharkfin antenna off of the MK6 Jettas and GLIs so I thought I would post my experience to help people. It's a lot easier than you think and there is no need to drop the headliner.

Step One: Remove the rear dome light. There's a couple of clips that hold it in circled red on the image below. Disconnect the cable and set the light aside. There are two foam pieces either side of the opening. You need to remove the piece towards the rear window (green). It's only held down with some light adhesive so it will come off in one chunk. When you get back to putting it together, the tension between the headliner and roof will keep it in place.









Step Two: Pop the tabs on the C-pillar covers. You don't need to take them off, just loosen them so you have some room. Pull with two hands where highlighted green.









Step Three: Pop the three clips holding up the rear of the headliner. I've circled their location in green. This will give you enough room to squeeze your hands in. You don't need much.









Step Four: Now you need to loosen the nut that holds on the sharkfin. I've heard that it's a 22mm but I didn't have a stubby socket in this size. An adjustable 6" wrench worked perfectly fine to break it loose. I viewed the nut from the opening in the rear of the headline and loosened it through the opening where the dome light was









Step Five: The sharkfin is now loose, but still attached by the wire. Looking through the opening in the headliner by the window, you'll see a black wire connected with green clips, held in place by a green clip to the roof. Disconnect the wire and then get the green clip off, otherwise it won't fit through the opening in the hole.


Step Six: Remove the sharkfin carefully. The wire goes under some thin foam, so make sure you remove that before pulling.









It really is that simple. It's not difficult at all and if I can fit in the spaces with my big hands, most people should be able to. If you've got a fried antenna or you want to wrap your roof etc, this is the trick too getting it off. Reinstallation is the reverse. Good luck!


----------



## tjdeerslayer37 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for this!


----------



## ivannaspeedalot (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice write up


----------



## igreen9 (Jul 11, 2017)

When putting it back in, how do you get the antenna to sit straight? Is it keyed so that it only sits straight or is that going to be a hassle?


----------

